# endograft



## prabha (Aug 19, 2009)

Pls confirm my codes for the below procedure
   34900
   37205
   36245
   75954-26
   75960-26
   75726-26

      Procedure.  Left renal artery stent placement.  Left common iliac
      artery endograft as a joint radiological and surgical procedure.

      Anesthesia.  General.     

      Left renal artery angioplasty and stent placement.      
      The exposed left common femoral artery was punctured with a
      19-gauge needle and a Newton J-wire advanced into the abdominal
      aorta to place a 9-French sheath.  Through this an Omni flush
      catheter was positioned just above the renal arteries and the
      injection filmed in an RAO projection.  An exchange was then made
      for a Sos II catheter  and the renal artery origin engaged.  A
      Terumo wire was advanced into the kidney and the Sos catheter
      pulled down.  An .018 V18 wire was introduced and over this a
      Corinthian Palmaz balloon stent 6 mm x 18 mm was positioned in the
      renal artery orifice and expanded.

      Contrast injection at the end of the procedure demonstrated a good
      cosmetic result.      
      Iliac stent placement.      
      The pigtail catheter was pulled down to the distal aorta and a
      contrast injection performed.  The origin of the left common iliac
      artery was marked.  Over an Amplatz wire an AneuRx endograft 16 x
      85 was introduced and released in the common iliac artery across
      the aneurysm and the hypogastric artery origin which previously
      had been embolized.  Contrast injection at the end of the
      procedure demonstrated complete exclusion of the common iliac
      artery aneurysm.

      Impression.      
      Renal artery angioplasty and stent placement.

      Left common iliac artery endograft for a locked left common iliac
      artery aneurysm.


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 19, 2009)

prabha said:


> Pls confirm my codes for the below procedure
> 34900
> 37205
> 36245
> ...



I agree with all codes except the 75726 (for the renal angiography). This is selective only and the renal artery was not selected *prior* to the stent being placed. I would consider this an abdominal aortogram.
I also do not see the open exposure documented so you are correct in not including that code. However, the physician may want to include this information. It is clear that the left common femoral was exposed but by whom? 

so, I would code:
34900/75954 (26)
37205/75960 (26,59)
36245 (59)
75625 (26,59)
and possibly 34812 if the document is revised to include this.

HTH


----------

